# Forge World Release - Necron Canoptek Acanthrites



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Afternoon All,

FW have released some more models for one of the Factions that gets the least love from them - The Necrons.

Canoptek Acanthrites












> Resembling monstrous, artificial insects enfolded in shadowed wings of tenebrous force that propel them through the skies, Canoptek Acanthrites are murderous Necron constructs created for a single purpose – the destruction of those who have dared to claim the worlds of the ancient Necron empire as their own. Their agile, coiling tails are tipped with hyper-phased voidblades and they are armed with high-powered thermal cutting beams, and this potent armament allows them to carve and dissemble solid matter with horrifying speed. Unsurprisingly, when these devastating weapons are turned upon frail flesh the results are terrible to behold.
> 
> 
> Canoptek Acanthrites are often encountered in the vanguard of Necron assault spearheads and extermination campaigns, and their numbers vary from a mere handful to vast hosts of these abhorrent machine-locusts, capable of stripping a city down to rubble and slaughtering its inhabitants in a merciless tide of destruction.



You can find the Experimental Rules HERE
Excellent Looking Models

Enjoy 

Alice


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Cough cough matrix cough....

But they look really good


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Gret79 said:


> Cough cough matrix cough....


EHHH? What in the matrix?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> EHHH? What in the matrix?


I'm assuming he is refering to the Sentinel.










And which it looks nothing like.

Alice


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice models indeed.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Must be some other metal insectoid tentacly lasery thing I was thinking about - but I didn't mean to distract anyone from the pic - I like the models.


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

Apart from being cool models, what role will they serve? They look like close anti-armor with their jump infantry rules and melta, but we already have Gauss everything to glance hull-points away, scarabs to pick away at armour and a couple other tools.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Zer0 said:


> Apart from being cool models, what role will they serve? They look like close anti-armor with their jump infantry rules and melta, but we already have Gauss everything to glance hull-points away, scarabs to pick away at armour and a couple other tools.


they are forgeworld, they dont have to serve a role, they just have to look cool.


----------



## Neelam (Mar 9, 2011)

T5 , 3W , 3+ Save, Stealth ,Jumpy Infantry AND a meltagun?! 

For 45 pts I'm calling OP/ undercosted .


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Neelam said:


> T5 , 3W , 3+ Save, Stealth ,Jumpy Infantry AND a meltagun?!
> 
> For 45 pts I'm calling OP/ undercosted .


Really? Compared to wraiths? I say their cost is pretty decent. 

These don't seem to outshine the already very powerfull necron wraith in ANY way, except for T5 and 3W... Giving up so much offensive power compared to the wraith (and unless I'm missing something, these don't come with a 3++, just ye regular old 3+) wouldn't make me want to jizz my pants if I played necrons.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

"For 45 pts I'm calling OP/ undercosted ."

Doesn't take long, does it?

"Boo hoo hoo! 
Forge World Overpowered!
Forge World Undercosted!
Waah..."


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Aye, beautiful models (and I'll likely buy a few for shits and giggles) but kind of role-less in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I kinda like these. The models are cool and the rules are interesting for them.... okay, so they're bog-standard 3+ on their saves compared to a wraiths 3++... but look at their rules. Void Blade. Meaning they have rending and entropic strike.

To me, they fill some kind of weird mesh between Scarabs and Wraiths...Not quite as good at being anti-armor or anti-infantry as those two, but able to fill both rolls simultaneously...

Think the idea is to use them so you can have scarabs and wraiths in a single slot rather then needing two seperate ones... that said, I'd rather have seperate scarab and wraith units.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Quite so... They aren't OP by miles when you take a breather and just read the rules.

It's just a shame that so many people cry that FW is OP while they really aren't 99% of the times. :s


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Like everything about the models apart from the silly balley things poking out of their backs. I'm guessing they're meant tt be grav devices. If i ever buy any i'm building them as the new streamline model with internal grav device.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Love these models!


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

In some alternate timeline where I play Nechrons, I'm definitely getting some of these and modifying those "wings" to not look like sex toys.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

sweet models and I like the concept as well. Would be nice to see them as official codex material.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

You guys are on crack. These things make the wraiths look like trash honestly. The only thing they are lacking is the "ignores terrain" rule.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The models look pretty cool and they certainly are not OP. They compete for space with Wraiths and Scarabs and are still I 2 like almost everything Necron. Three wounds and T 5 don't mean much with 3+ armor and no Invuls. To top it off, their Melta is only AP 2, not 1. I'd class them as anti-TEQ and if you take a full 9, could be light-IC hunters. I like them and will probably get some to try using. But I think I'll stick to wraiths with Whip Coils and Scarabs.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i can see these being used, scary as all hell from shooting rather than CC...unless a "voidblade" is something that is in the cron dex now (i havent run into one yet if so)

look cool as hell though. i can see my friend picking some up to go along with his tomb stalker & wraiths...*shudders*


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Fallen said:


> i can see these being used, scary as all hell from shooting rather than CC...unless a "voidblade" is something that is in the cron dex now (i havent run into one yet if so)
> 
> look cool as hell though. i can see my friend picking some up to go along with his tomb stalker & wraiths...*shudders*


voidblade is a rending CCW with entropic strike i believe. meh unit, they have to real role in the army, necrons have no tank issues. Gorgeous models though


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Eleven said:


> You guys are on crack. These things make the wraiths look like trash honestly. The only thing they are lacking is the "ignores terrain" rule.


Other things they lack:
3+ Invulnerable Save
Whip Coils
6 Strength

Just by looking at the rules, I'd say they're about 90% as good as Wraiths. Which still makes them about 500% better then Triarch Praetorians.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't like them, they don't seem in anyway near as elegant as the rest of the latest necrons they just don't look pretty enough expecilally compared to the wraiths and Tomb Stalker. the pose looks weird and the back spines don't seem to follow the same design as the other jumpy necrons 

That said they do have a decent set of rules and are MUCH better than praetorians whist fulfilling similar role as an anti Teq unit. 

Be interested in seeing any good conversion ideas for them


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I love the models. While not Wraiths, they still look awesome in terms of weaponry and stats. Plus it does have the Stealth USR. Combined with well placed Solar Pulses, it could safely get to its targets under the cover of darkness.

I'm sure I could find a place for these guys in my army. Or at the very least, paint them to look awesome, these mecha-hornet/dragonflies.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Da Joka said:


> Other things they lack:
> 3+ Invulnerable Save
> Whip Coils
> 6 Strength
> ...


in my opinion the extra toughness and wound makes up for the invuln save. No more instant death.
The power weapon is far greater than the 1 str and rending.
the terrific gun is massively better than no gun.

Even against lascannons the wraith and the acan will have about equal survivability. Against bolters the acan is way better.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> Three wounds and T 5 don't mean much with 3+ armor and no Invuls.


This quote makes my tyranid warriors and Shrikes cry. 

I don't know what world you play in where T5 and 3W with a 3+ save isn't good, especially when it comes with such a low price tag. 

Loving the models though. I also agree with the Matrix feel. When I first looked at the Necron Codex with the green multi-eyed critters, Matrix was my first thought too, specifically the third film and *that* Jesus scene.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I imagine these would work very well as screening units for a foot based Necron list - the models are big enough to give everything behind them cover, they themselves have stealth (+ pulses = 3+ or better cover saves), are pretty nails, and have meltaguns for when the enemy drives up to them in boxes. At which point you get to melta away the boxes and rapid-fire the contents.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Sethis said:


> I imagine these would work very well as screening units for a foot based Necron list - the models are big enough to give everything behind them cover, they themselves have stealth (+ pulses = 3+ or better cover saves), are pretty nails, and have meltaguns for when the enemy drives up to them in boxes. At which point you get to melta away the boxes and rapid-fire the contents.


Not to mention that if the Melta fails (somehow), you can always charge and lower the armor rating with the Void blades.

That said, I may very well pick up a pack or two of these.

Also, I can't tell, but is this made of plastic or more Forge World resin?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

SilverTabby said:


> This quote makes my tyranid warriors and Shrikes cry.
> 
> I don't know what world you play in where T5 and 3W with a 3+ save isn't good, especially when it comes with such a low price tag.
> 
> Loving the models though. I also agree with the Matrix feel. When I first looked at the Necron Codex with the green multi-eyed critters, Matrix was my first thought too, specifically the third film and *that* Jesus scene.


Don't get me wrong, I like them. But I was saying they aren't OP. Against Bolters and certainly Lasguns they'll be great. But I play against people who take things like Melta-Vets, Power Weapon Death Co, Nobz with Clawz, MCs and worst of all, Broadside suits. It's the lack of Whip Coils that would make these not as good as Wraiths in combat. But that's why they have melta-weapons.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Archon Dan said:


> I like them.
> 
> ...Fuck...
> 
> But I play against people who take things like Melta-Vets, Power Weapon Death Co, Nobz with Clawz, MCs and worst of all, Broadside suits.


other than the broadsides i would fear NONE of those things; cant ID you, and if they are taking PFs then it will only be scary with nob squads or decked out DC.

Carnifexs (on the charge) are the only major thing i would be scared of in CC; of course you will likely lose any combat that you get stuck in with these guys over time but these are just as scary as a small unit of genestealers (rending and the ability to deny armor saves on multi-wound units (helps with rending to make that automatic instead of giving me a chance to save)

Vindicators & anything thats S10 shooting is where i see these guys worried, but against most of those things they have MELTA GUNS!!!!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

The Sturk said:


> Also, I can't tell, but is this made of plastic or more Forge World resin?


It definitely looks like it's just regular plastic, as you can see the SMs posed in front of the three of the acanthrites are a much different color than the material used for these.

Could this be a clue as to things to come, FW moving to start making some plastic minis?


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Eleven said:


> in my opinion the extra toughness and wound makes up for the invuln save. No more instant death.
> The power weapon is far greater than the 1 str and rending.
> the terrific gun is massively better than no gun.
> 
> Even against lascannons the wraith and the acan will have about equal survivability. Against bolters the acan is way better.


Void Blade isn't a Power Weapon, it grants Rending and Entropic Strike. Also they are S4, not S5. Making the Wraith have 2 points higher Str. Wraiths also have 3 attacks.

I am not saying they are bad. I'd rather just have my 3++.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Da Joka said:


> Void Blade isn't a Power Weapon, it grants Rending and Entropic Strike. Also they are S4, not S5. Making the Wraith have 2 points higher Str. Wraiths also have 3 attacks.
> 
> I am not saying they are bad. I'd rather just have my 3++.


This... 

Their elevated strenght also means that wraiths are probably a more secure choice to bust armor by just charging (you'll have to get within 6" anyway with these new acanthrites to enjoy melta benefits... you might as well charge next turn)... 

This unit isn't cheesy or unbalanced, far from it. When you look at the internal balance in codex: necrons... this unit actually falls short compared to the other choices. 



> in my opinion the extra toughness and wound makes up for the invuln save. No more instant death.
> The power weapon is far greater than the 1 str and rending.
> the terrific gun is massively better than no gun.
> 
> Even against lascannons the wraith and the acan will have about equal survivability. Against bolters the acan is way better.


Why would you look for resilience in a FA slot that can only hold objectives in one mission? 

Mind you, this unit can be put to good use... but it's an odd entry for game-play. But FW is more about the models than anything else really.


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Boc said:


> It definitely looks like it's just regular plastic, as you can see the SMs posed in front of the three of the acanthrites are a much different color than the material used for these.
> 
> Could this be a clue as to things to come, FW moving to start making some plastic minis?


I wouldn't say so. The color of resin pieces from Forgeworld varies wildly. It really depends on the mix they are using. Some of the pieces I have worked with are a very dark grey, some are very light grey and the lightweight resin they use for things like the heirophant body is a cream color.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

I wonder if an opponent would be strongly against using these as Wraiths rather than flying meltaguns. I think they look cooler than the standard models.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

I think people would be fine with that. It seems to me more people would be fine with you just using them to count as something else, rather then using the real rules... even though I don't see the rules as overpowered.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

These are cool but why is FW working on a model line which is already heavily saturated? Why not instead focus on units which do not yet have models in 40k or armies which have few/outdated models?

Oh yeah... $$$$


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Arcane said:


> These are cool but why is FW working on a model line which is already heavily saturated? Why not instead focus on units which do not yet have models in 40k or armies which have few/outdated models?
> 
> Oh yeah... $$$$


Because until the 10th there existed exactly 3 FW Necron units and other ranges that are less popular have more representation?

Coming out with new Necron units from FW actually makes a ton of sense...


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Boc said:


> Because until the 10th there existed exactly 3 FW Necron units and other ranges that are less popular have more representation?
> 
> Coming out with new Necron units from FW actually makes a ton of sense...


Also because these will have taken months to plan and sculpt, then mould production will have added about another month, so these were started just as the book was coming out.

Would you prefer them to have made more marine stuff? Or more guard tank bits? It's nice they're doing stuff for the new xenos on the scene. When Eldar come out, I'm sure they'll get love too, as will Tau. Those codeces are likely to change a fair bit though, given how old they are, and so doing expensive production for them just prior to change isn't good business practice. Eldar got new Aspect warriors from FW last year, and Tau have an extensive battlesuit range. I don't know what their ork range is like, I really haven't paid attention to them.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

SilverTabby said:


> Also because these will have taken months to plan and sculpt, then mould production will have added about another month, so these were started just as the book was coming out.
> 
> Would you prefer them to have made more marine stuff? Or more guard tank bits? It's nice they're doing stuff for the new xenos on the scene. When Eldar come out, I'm sure they'll get love too, as will Tau. Those codeces are likely to change a fair bit though, given how old they are, and so doing expensive production for them just prior to change isn't good business practice. Eldar got new Aspect warriors from FW last year, and Tau have an extensive battlesuit range. I don't know what their ork range is like, I really haven't paid attention to them.


Orks have a very large range if I remember correctly.

Necrons have been shunted in terms of FW, so I hope that this is a start for more FW units and models for them.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Boc said:


> Because until the 10th there existed exactly 3 FW Necron units and other ranges that are less popular have more representation?
> 
> Coming out with new Necron units from FW actually makes a ton of sense...


Because it just so happens that every unit in the Necron codex already has official GW models. Of course it makes a ton of sense if you're just concerned about making money on the new Necron popularity bandwagon. 

Why not models for existing Codex which are not represented? Since these rules are independant of the codex and are original FW, any army would do which hasn't had GW love in a long time regardless of impending change. Are we forgetting that GW and FW are the same company, a company which has already released a ton of Necron models within the last year?

How about more Ecclesiarchal or Inquisitor models/units, or Grey Knights and Dark Eldar whos model range is still tiny. Tau could use some cool infantry units or god... dare I say a new SoB model which wasn't designed 10 years ago?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Arcane said:


> dare I say a new SoB model which wasn't designed 10 years ago?


stop talking madness


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I like them, and will probably pick up a few just to add to the Canoptek division of my forces... 

My only problem is those 'grav rod/wings' things on the back. I'd probably use those rods/pods as the basis for a "proper" set of mechanical wings, maybe using parts from a monolith...


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Arcane said:


> Because it just so happens that every unit in the Necron codex already has official GW models. Of course it makes a ton of sense if you're just concerned about making money on the new Necron popularity bandwagon.
> 
> Why not models for existing Codex which are not represented? Since these rules are independant of the codex and are original FW, any army would do which hasn't had GW love in a long time regardless of impending change. Are we forgetting that GW and FW are the same company, a company which has already released a ton of Necron models within the last year?
> 
> How about more Ecclesiarchal or Inquisitor models/units, or Grey Knights and Dark Eldar whos model range is still tiny. Tau could use some cool infantry units or god... dare I say a new SoB model which wasn't designed 10 years ago?


Yes GW and FW are the same company. The Studio doesn't tell FW it's release schedule though. At most they have 3 months notice, if that. 

Why make Ecclesiarchal units when they could be made redundant within the year, same with Tau or Eldar. It takes a lot of money to put out a new unit, so you stick with what you know you can sell even through a codex change. Given the Studio aren't telling what the new codeces will contain, any *new* stuff is a risk. Even resin new poses of Sisters wouldn't be financially worth it right now (if GW allowed them to make direct copies of existing units...)


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

They release 4 models for necrons and you guys are saying that their necron releases are redundant? I just wish they would. One out with a reasonable apocalypse unit for necrons and not a big stupid looking turret.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Eleven said:


> They release 4 models for necrons and you guys are saying that their necron releases are redundant? I just wish they would. One out with a reasonable apocalypse unit for necrons and not a big stupid looking turret.


Hey... There's NOTHING wrong with the looks of the Pylon; As in most things Necron, it's "Function over form". And it terrorizes my opponents, as it kills THEIR nice big shiny FW toys... So it's alright in my books.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Deneris said:


> Hey... There's NOTHING wrong with the looks of the Pylon; As in most things Necron, it's "Function over form". And it terrorizes my opponents, as it kills THEIR nice big shiny FW toys... So it's alright in my books.


It fit in very much with the old look of the necrons (boring that is). But standing next to the new necron vehicles and wraiths etc, it looks very 2d. The monolith is guilty of the same crime.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Eleven said:


> It fit in very much with the old look of the necrons (boring that is). But standing next to the new necron vehicles and wraiths etc, it looks very 2d. The monolith is guilty of the same crime.


the monolith is an abomination of a model and as you say made much worse by the new stuff, its shite models like the monolith that kill alot of armies sales, people look at the nice new shiney models some armies have and then compare them to that box with the green siren on top and people say "fuck it im playing marines" at least now most of the armies have a good level of revamp going for them. 

On a semi related note i think its about time we saw a re-cut landraider,rhino(and variants) and eldar falcon (and variants),like they did with the guard models and the land speeder, i like the over all design of the kits but the molds are dated and not as crisp any more (the falcon body is warped too) and the land raider had gaps when assembled. 
these kits are stapels of these armies and owe GW nothing as they have more than paid for themselves, but they were designed and produced pre-Cad and suffer for it, they could also make the kits much more detailed and add more iconography type stuff to the sprue and ofcourse include all weapon options in the kits.


----------



## Hobbess (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking at the rules for these, I can't help but feel they are really more akin to Praetorians than Wraiths in terms of role. Jump infantry with a face melting short range AP2 assault weapon. The 3 wounds makes up for the lack of rez protocol. They look a lot like Wraiths which suggests they should be thought of as Wraith like, but I don't see them as viable substitutions.

So they are really Praetorians as a FA instead of Elite. In a 5th ed game that might have been causing some over crowding, but now we have double FOC at 2k. Seems like it won't be a problem except maybe at the 1500-1999 pt level.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> On a semi related note i think its about time we saw a re-cut landraider,rhino(and variants) and eldar falcon (and variants),like they did with the guard models and the land speeder, i like the over all design of the kits but the molds are dated and not as crisp any more (the falcon body is warped too) and the land raider had gaps when assembled.


Honestly I think before they go any further they need to completely replace any remaining 2nd Edition models, because it's frankly pathetic.

Other armies: SM Bikes, Ork Wartrakks/Buggies, CSM Sorcerers, Rough Riders...

Eldar:

Jetbikes
Avatar
Warp Spiders
Falcons
Vypers
Shining Spears
Warlocks
All Special Characters bar Yriel
Wraithguard

It's ridiculous. Every edition we get new resculpts of Scorpions, Banshees and Dragons, which we don't need and no-one wants, because they all look the same anyway. Meanwhile we're still rocking almost 50% of our models from 1997. Tau aren't much better off, having 90% of their models from 3rd ed.

And we're supposed to be one of the bigget xenos armies besides Orks. Not a random little fandex book like Sisters.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

You know, when I got the email, I gave a resigned sigh.

I was pleasantly surprised when it turned out that it WASN'T just more marines.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Honestly I think before they go any further they need to completely replace any remaining 2nd Edition models, because it's frankly pathetic.
> 
> Other armies: SM Bikes, Ork Wartrakks/Buggies, CSM Sorcerers, Rough Riders...
> 
> ...


I 'unno, the banshees, scorps and dragons look pretty chunky. You sure you've been getting new sculpts for them -every- edition?

Because they look a tiny bit dated, in my opinion.

EDIT: herpaderp. Okay, you're -not- whining about the tau? I need to learn how to read <u>


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

"Scorpions, Banshees and Dragons"

The ones available now came out in 2006 and are the third incarnation of each of them.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> the monolith is an abomination of a model and as you say made much worse by the new stuff, its shite models like the monolith that kill alot of armies sales, people look at the nice new shiney models some armies have and then compare them to that box with the green siren on top and people say "fuck it im playing marines" at least now most of the armies have a good level of revamp going for them.



As much as the monolith is 2D in a 3D world, it has become iconic in its own right, and i for one would not change it.

Saying that, even with my ADHD riddled imagination, i find it diffcult to come up wih a suitable alternative to it while still retaining its uniqueness. Maybe something akin to a Hatak?










Alice


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Actually I don't mind the monolith concept so much. Just needs some more surface detail, some slight changes to the way it goes together, and something cooler to go on the top instead of Zordons little brother.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

what i didnt get about the monolith, was the rest of the range was fairly organic and curvy, due to the fact they were skeletal , but the monolith was a box,its all angular, in all fairness they should have shoved some rivets on it and called it a space marine vehicle.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The Monolith was also made when Necrons were more closely tied to Egyptian theme. We've moved away from that but it remains. As SGMAlice said, it has become iconic. People see a Monolith and they know it's Necron. Look at any monolithic structure and you're not going to find much else than large, boring and flat stones. But those surfaces also give plenty of space for transfers or free-hand design. I think the problem is that GW workshop might have come up with the name first and designed to match. They could have made it look more like a skimmer tank and called it the Necron Mega Tank. But I think they wanted something that, at the time, was tall and imposing compared to anything else on the table.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Not a random little fandex book like Sisters.


Go play LotR you Elf loving forum troll


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Arcane said:


> Go play LotR you Elf loving forum troll


Took 14 hours for someone to bite on that, I'm honestly surprised.

Mind you, I guess if there's only a half dozen sisters players in the whole world, you've got your hands full trying to defend the existence of your model line to the rest of the community...

k: :laugh:

:biggrin:


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Took 14 hours for someone to bite on that, I'm honestly surprised.
> 
> Mind you, I guess if there's only a half dozen sisters players in the whole world, you've got your hands full trying to defend the existence of your model line to the rest of the community...
> 
> ...







EDIT: ninja'd. the size of my post was bothering me.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Arcane said:


> Because it just so happens that every unit in the Necron codex already has official GW models. Of course it makes a ton of sense if you're just concerned about making money on the new Necron popularity bandwagon.
> 
> Why not models for existing Codex which are not represented? Since these rules are independant of the codex and are original FW, any army would do which hasn't had GW love in a long time regardless of impending change. Are we forgetting that GW and FW are the same company, a company which has already released a ton of Necron models within the last year?
> 
> How about more Ecclesiarchal or Inquisitor models/units, or Grey Knights and Dark Eldar whos model range is still tiny. Tau could use some cool infantry units or god... dare I say a new SoB model which wasn't designed 10 years ago?


Necron's now have four FW Models, one is for Apoc only, and other is a re-do of something that already has a model. So It's about time for another one to come out.

I do agree with you that SoB and Dark Eldar need some more FW love. Dark Eldar have three (or four if you count the Void Dragon which Eldar can take too). Sisters have six kits, three are just side panel bits, two of the models are re-makes, leaving the last one as their only "true" FW model.



Archon Dan said:


> The Monolith was also made when Necrons were more closely tied to Egyptian theme. We've moved away from that but it remains. As SGMAlice said, it has become iconic. People see a Monolith and they know it's Necron. Look at any monolithic structure and you're not going to find much else than large, boring and flat stones. But those surfaces also give plenty of space for transfers or free-hand design. I think the problem is that GW workshop might have come up with the name first and designed to match. They could have made it look more like a skimmer tank and called it the Necron Mega Tank. But I think they wanted something that, at the time, was tall and imposing compared to anything else on the table.


I love my giant LoS blocking Doom Tanks. Why would a Necron player ever buy a Bastion when they can get one that moves and blows stuff up!

Oh and slightly more on topic, the other day I proxied some Acanthrites, and I have to say they were a little underwhelming. I won the game but in no part thanks to them. They only killed 4 models all game. I have a re-match (with the same lists) next week so maybe they'll do more in that game, but as for now they're just meh. I think I'll try DSing them next game.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I could see them causing some serious problems for an enemy with a good DS. They are certainly a better candidate for DS than Wraiths. And yes, A Monolith is quite nice compared to a Bastion, or even 2 as that is a closer point comparison.


----------

